# ENJUKU RACING



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Has anyone purchased anything from these guys? How is there service? how long did it take them to get your parts? 

Did any one purchase an sr20det (180sx/silvia engine) from these guys?

I was wondering only because they are down the street from where I live (a few blocks or so) If they are a good reputable company, then mabey I can save a few hundred (or even thousands) on shipping parts since I could just drive there in 5 min.

Thanks


----------



## 95240sr (Jan 25, 2005)

yes, enjuku racing is a great company from my experience with them and i havnt heard of anyone else having a problem with them. i dont know about the motors, but if you are that close you should just go down there and ask to check some of there motors/clips out


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, if it's that close, you should definitely use them. You can save a TON of money on shipping by just hopping down there with a pickup truck. I'm really jealous that you have a shop so close!


----------



## Startours7 (Nov 30, 2004)

enjuku rocks!
I have spent a lot of money there.
Very helpful people.


----------

